# Recommend me some music that uses Borrowed Chords



## Augminished (Apr 4, 2012)

I am trying to practice at using Borrowed chords and really could use some songs.

It doesn't matter if it is major or minor just something (prefer metal or jazz though).

For those that don't know what I'm talking about its in this context:

I ii biii iv v bvi bvii

Just a Major I, minor ii, flat iii, minor iv, minor v, flat vi, and flat vii

Thanks and Rep for answers!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 6, 2012)

David Bowie - Space Oddity








Fm is a borrowed iv.

Mode mixture isn't really a stylistic feature of metal or jazz. You'll find plenty of examples of iiø7 V7b9 I&#8710; cadences in trad jazz and beyond, where you're either in a major key and using a supertonic and dominant borrowed from the parallel minor, or you're in a minor key and you're using a major tonic chord. There are many instances in extreme metal where the bII is used, and this is usually associated with the phrygian mode, but one could make the case for mode mixture when you have something like ii bII (or even bii) i, where ii is from the major mode, bII is phrygian, and i is obviously a minor tonic chord. Chromaticism in metal and jazz tends to emanate from the realm of secondary functions, chromatic planing, or chromatic mediant relationships. Both styles make extensive use of modality, but usually do so diatonically, so there is no mode mixture involved.

Bal-Sagoth does a lot of mode mixture.

The Voyagers Beneath The Mare Imbrium


Starting at 0:23, there's some I v action going on, but one could argue that it's just straight mixolydian with the occasional chromaticism thrown in. I'll keep an ear out for some more.


----------



## Augminished (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome thank you! I swear you are the most helpful person on this forum! I was beginning to think I asked another abstract and weird question no one has ever heard of  

I also can't believe I forgot David bowie.


----------



## morrowcosom (Apr 6, 2012)

Hotel California uses chords/arppeggios from natural minor, harmonic minor, and melodic minor all in the same key. It just borrows notes from other minor scales to give more note choices. 

I think this is what you are talking about?


----------



## Augminished (Apr 6, 2012)

I am specifically talking about a major or minor chord progression that borrows chords from the parallel major or minor. 

Example: Key of C major

I IV V I
Cmaj Fmaj Gmaj Cmaj

Next line:

I iv v I
Cmaj fmin gmin Cmaj

The harmonic scale would work if you were using a bVII though.


----------



## PortalNathrakh (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know if it's what you're talking about... or if you can even stand the song, but "Graduation Day" by Vitamin C (sorry for reminding you of their existence) uses a small variation of the Pachelbel's Canon progression (I-V-vi-iii-IV-I-IV-V) where the iii is replaced with III. Creates a happier, more joyous feel to it. 

Dvorak's Humoresque acts somewhat similar to this... I think. If it does, well, just check this page for more stuff.


----------



## phrygian12 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry, I guess in a way this is kinda spam, but I couldn't help myself because how awesome Shecterwhore is. 

Make sure you sign up for his master classes by April 31st. It gets pretty advance after part 3.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 9, 2012)

The Japanese at the bottom is a nice touch.

Also, I wonder how many people think I look anything like Mr. T.


----------



## Augminished (Apr 9, 2012)

I picture Mr. T (in Nintendo form) with a Schecter


----------

